# Starbucks Is Sorry ...... Ain't That The Damn Truth!



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Another example of a pansy ass company that caters to the whims of the socialist whiners. A company that can't/won't even enforce its own internal policies.

Starbucks issues apology over arrest of two men | Fox News


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

For clarity in the title ..... its the damn truth!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Athough I've never set foot in a Starbucks there was a time they supported open carry. But then they turned into powder puffs!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Their coffee tastes bitter. Even if I didn’t hate the libtard business, I still wouldn’t go there as their coffee sucks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Another example of a pansy ass company that caters to the whims of the socialist whiners. A company that can't/won't even enforce its own internal policies.
> 
> Starbucks issues apology over arrest of two men | Fox News


BWAAAHHAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAA!

That is freakin' PRICELESS!

Typical liberal retardedness on full display.

First the retards create policy or pass laws (Policy being no one gets to loiter around the Starbucks and use the restroom unless they purchase something. Law being it was passed that private property owners can call law enforcement to have violators removed from the premises)

Second, when store management tries to enforce policy, none of the patrons or employees stand up for the two loiter-ers. Why not? Because most people who hang around Starbucks or work at Starbucks are pussies and socialist libards who feel compelled to regulate themselves to death.

Third, when store management calls the police to assist in policy enforcement, then and only then do they call foul and pull out their stupid ass cell phones to film the "horrible racist facist cops" as they attempt to enforce the law. The customers and employees now do a reversal and show their real side of being fools and hypocrites.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never been in a Starbucks. I drink my coffee black without all the foo-foo bullshit. I usually get my coffee to go from McDoanalds or a Exxon. I am not paying 7 bucks for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what gets me - they are all screaming that the two blacks weren't doing anything - yes, they were - loitering - and then they got their ruff up because they were asked to buy up or move on .... 

why wouldn't they buy a cup of coffee while they were supposedly waiting for a 3rd - if they are street trash without a buck - soooo much more reason that the manager would want them out - Starbucks isn't a freaking soup kitchen and the manager has that responsibility to keep it upscale ....

if I was looking for a restaurant manager - this Starbucks guy would get a serious look - knows what his job is - responsible - isn't buffaloed by the damn PC bull ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly thought I might miss them the most of any business I had routine access too in SF for in SF they are everywhere and I mean you can see one from the windows of many of them they are thick as thieves. Now I haven’t seen one in six months since going to Dublin and I’d go back even with their socialist CEO who wants to be president.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

More than once, I have said this very statement when needing to use a restroom in a place with no public restroom....

"You have an option here. You can clean up the mess I'm about to make on your floor because I have to pee in the worst way, or, you can allow me to use your restroom"

It hasn't failed me yet.

When ya gotta go, you gotta go.

Edit: Never even so much as taken a sip of Starbucks coffee. No intentions to either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can not be a liberal and tell others what they have to do/ provide others as a public accommodation then claim private property when its to your advantage. They need to decide if they are going to be free market capitalists or socialists that loose their shirt because of the nonsense they espouse.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

So much for advancing race relations. :tango_face_wink: The public seems to have a VERY short memory. I remember when...Starbucks baristas were 'encouraged' or free to talk about race with customers.

Mar 16, 2015 - ... words "RaceTogether" with the company logo, on the bottom right. The ad, along with a similar one on Monday in USA Today, is part of an initiative launched this week by the coffee store chain to stimulate conversation and debate about the race in America by getting employees to engage with customers ...

Starbucks baristas free to talk about race with customers | Fortune


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I actually think the blowback from that was far greater than they intended it to be.

Starbucks has been fairly quiet, politically lately.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> For clarity in the title ..... its the damn truth!


Got your back. Fixed it.

So they apologize for booting out 2 kids who were loitering but they are not sorry the won't welcome conceal carry PAYING customers? SMH!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Got your back. Fixed it.
> 
> So they apologize for booting out 2 kids who were loitering but they are not sorry the won't welcome conceal carry PAYING customers? SMH!


Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, they are sorry, and their coffee sux!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been in a Starbucks twice in my life and only so someone I was with could buy something. Since I don't drink coffee they've got nothing I want.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If I go to Starbucks its because I am with my daughter. I always use their restroom prior to ordering. But, if I am just looking, no one questions me. I think the person who called the police is who really had an issue with 2 black people in there... Maybe the Black SJW's need to focus on him..


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

I can think of another spelling for Starbucks. And there is no "B" in it :vs_no_no_no:
.
The only time I see one up close is because they have one at the neighborhood grocery store right next to the deli.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, I have a confession to make. Granted, I hate Starbucks, too. But one of my girls likes their "Iced Caramel Mochiatta Grande" with a "warm chocolate croissant", Isn't that a mouth full of bs? I know, it is. And I've been indulging her by buying it on occasion because she's such a sweetie. My girl. I just lve her so.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll have a three quarters caf, one quarter de-caf, with two half pumps of get over yourself, Starbucks. Coffee isn't that big a deal. Do something useful.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont mind Starbucks if its free.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I dont mind Starbucks if its free.


I do. I hate it when I go to a meeting and the coffee is catered by Starbucks. It just tastes like sh1t.

My guess is their grinding method. Instead of using a machine, they let a gorilla chew the beans up, then they collect the grinds the next day after the gorilla passes them.

Anyone want some dark roast?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Okay, I have a confession to make. Granted, I hate Starbucks, too. But one of my girls likes their "Iced Caramel Mochiatta Grande" with a "warm chocolate croissant", Isn't that a mouth full of bs? I know, it is. And I've been indulging her by buying it on occasion because she's such a sweetie. My girl. I just lve her so.


Pfft... turn her on to chocolate covered strawberries or heck a blizzard or something from the Dairy Queen.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I've been in a Starbucks twice in my life and only so someone I was with could buy something. Since I don't drink coffee they've got nothing I want.


Say what!?????? You don't put a little coffee in your Baileys Irish Crème on Saturday mornings? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Say what!?????? You don't put a little coffee in your Baileys Irish Crème on Saturday mornings? :vs_shocked:


Nope, I drink mine straight. Puts hair on your chest. Which explains a lot!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Nope, I drink mine straight. Puts hair on your chest. Which explains a lot!


My bad ..... I forgot you were single. The splash of coffee is for coloring only, just to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Pfft... turn her on to chocolate covered strawberries or heck a blizzard or something from the Dairy Queen.


I'll try the Magic Fountain next time. Her BMI is too low. The doctor says she's too skinny.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The CEO figured out a wise solution.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nscious-bias-training/?utm_term=.ec0f2dcd9152


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Sure he did.

He gave the manager a nice settlement because the manger followed store policy, but the CEO needed a sacrifice.

Then the CEO sucks liberal SJW bungholes by offering training to prove they aren't racist.

Then stupid SJW bungholes think it's wonderful.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The CEO figured out a wise solution.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nscious-bias-training/?utm_term=.ec0f2dcd9152


Sounds like to me that he is throwing HIS store manager under the bus for following HIS company policy.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Never once did I see anything RACIST, just that they were loitering. Always gotta cry " ITS BECOUSE IM BLACK", no, its because your an asshole.
I didn't fully study the video, and had the volume on medium.


----------



## mdauben (Apr 14, 2018)

Deebo said:


> Never once did I see anything RACIST, just that they were loitering. Always gotta cry " ITS BECOUSE IM BLACK", no, its because your an asshole.
> I didn't fully study the video, and had the volume on medium.


Exactly. If you actually look into many of the more celebrated cases of alleged "racist police brutality" you find a perp who resisted arrest and/or refused to comply with the legal directions of the police.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

What a country isn't it? You can walk into a business. Not even buy their product. Sit and take up their space. Ignore their offers of products and service. Then when they ask you to leave call them racist. When the cops come to remove you get national media attention. Soon they'll be paid more money then most of us can make in a year. Its possible they will even get more. What a country.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

What happened to them doesn't happen to me.

It pleases me that the issue came to a head and is being addressed without any more people dying.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's a real hoot!!
The bastion of leftist liberalism hippie lifestyle is going to require all employees to get sensitivity training. :vs_lol:

Their Pike Roast coffee without all the "additives" is some seriously caffeinated stuff, it has my traditional favorite, truck stop coffee, beat by a mile.:tango_face_smile:
I have a love affair with coffee, no day is complete without a half a pot.
I drink my coffee black, of course. No sissy stuff like Starbucks sells the most of. Not even cream or sugar.:vs_cool:

I quit going to that place a number of years ago when they said they didn't want gun enthusiasts in their store. Then they sealed it for me in 2016 when they asked Trump supporters to take their business elsewhere.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

I suppose Starbucks will pursue the path of McDonalds. Perhaps they can match McDonalds proud history of customer brawls and rampages.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mob+fight+in+mcdonalds&atb=v94-7__&ia=web


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> What happened to them doesn't happen to me.
> 
> It pleases me that the issue came to a head and is being addressed without any more people dying.


So you go in and frequent their establishment? Don't buy anything? And don't leave when politely asked too?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> What happened to them doesn't happen to me.
> 
> It pleases me that the issue came to a head and is being addressed without any more people dying.


 @Jammer Six, why does it not happen to you?
Please elaborate? Do you often ask for the key to restroom? Do you purchase a product from them? When asked by the police to vacate, do you leave? 
And finally, nobody died because those cops on point. 
Starbucks caved in, and tripped on its own lies.
If the manager really was fired, he or she will be rich, beyond the riches that the two bitches in the video ever will be.

Are starbucks restrooms kinda like rest area or truck stop rest rooms? Do people "hook up" and use the Glory Hole? (Asking for a friend)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok , now how about they make it right for everyone person that was not allowed to just hang out at Startbucks without buying anything. Unlike the protected class white people left with told to. This was a set up.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Deebo said:


> And finally, nobody died because those cops on point.


The idea that no one has died over race tells me that there is no communication possible between us.

Be well. Good luck.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The idea that no one has died over race tells me that there is no communication possible between us.
> 
> Be well. Good luck.


How did you ever learn to read and write? God almighty your SO STUPID.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time we have a white in at Starbucks. Fill the place with white folks sit around buy nothing . See how that plays out. Of course white folk can fall all about the place claiming racism.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love the lefties getting screwed by their own twisted insanity.











> Fake Starbucks Coupons Circulate Online Promising Free Coffee For Black Customers


https://www.weaselzippers.us/382164-fake-starbucks-coupons-circulate-online-promising-free-coffee-for-black-customers/


----------

